# Saved from being flushed down toilet



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I was doing some work for a client PC stuff, When I saw what can only be described as a cup with a betta in it, So me being me I asked if he was in a temporary container because it had no heat no plants, just a 1/4 gallon glass vase with water in it. The client thanked me for reminding him that he needed to dispose of "IT", He picked up the vase and started heading to the bathroom, When I asked him what are you doing he replied flushing the dam thing. Needless to say I lost it and told him exactly what I think and demanded he gave me the fish. 

So now I own 3 bettas.

For now he is living in my 2 footer, Ossie my male in my avatar is in a 30 liter cube, Cheeky my female PK has a 20 liter cube.


























This is the worlds most expensive Betta, he cost me $900 AUD, The client wasnt impressed with me calling him %^%$# and @@#@# and))**** so I lost the job, No big deal I am the only PC tech in the area, and his system is not running.


----------



## Veolfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh wow what a story. Good on you.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh my goodness! Sorry you lost out on the money, but so glad you rescued him! Can't believe that jerk was just going to flush him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

What a %^%$#. :evil:

But good on you for standing up for him and rescuing him. He looks great for the life he had up to this point too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgeous Betta. Does he have a name? What about Priceless. ;-)


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

No name as yet, However my wife said the next betta is divorce, Strange name for a Betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundwave (May 19, 2013)

Thank goodness he had you take him home!


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

What the actual @#$%?!
Was he just going to flush it because he was sick of it or what?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Was he just going to flush it because he was sick of it or what?


Yes and because it just sat there doing nothing, the poor little guy was actually in a glass vase no plants no heater just water.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice save Nick. Maybe we should flush the old owner down the toilet.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I came close to punching him in the mouth.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

You have more control than I do, I probably would have beat him with that vase! 
You were supposed to have that Betta, talk about perfect timing.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

This is a great story, a real happy ending!


----------



## Carrot Nose (Dec 23, 2015)

I am real surprised he gave him to you, he sounds like the type of guy who'd flush the fish with you watching just to prove something.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Why are people so nasty to living creatures? I probably would have reacted the same way. A jerk like that deserves to have his system off line!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

That betta is one lucky fish! Almost any other person would have just either not cared in the first place or cared but just watched him flush it.
I had a similar experience with a goldfish. My husband overheard a coworker saying he was done with the tank and another coworker suggested he stomp on the fish then flush it. My husband came home, got me, and we went to his house and took it. Now the goldfish lives in a large pond with the "goldfish guy" from my lfs.


----------



## Happy Peanut (Mar 24, 2016)

Bravo for you for saving that poor little guy's life! :yourock: He's so lucky that you were there to rescue him from that awful man! He's quite a pretty fellow, and I'm sure under your care, he'll have a wonderful life. Can't wait to see what you name him!


----------



## javert (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't defend that guy, but consider being more polite and calculating.

A "you don't want it? May I take that fish? I really like to care of those guys" response may have gotten you the betta without losing your job in the process. Those aren't aplenty these days.

Anyway, congrats anyway for the rescue. Another lucky betta that gets the sweet home he deserves.


----------



## Edmund the betta fish (May 5, 2016)

Heartbreaking that if it wasn't for you he would have lost his life due to ignorance and base stupidity
Well done you


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

javert said:


> I don't defend that guy, but consider being more polite and calculating.
> 
> A "you don't want it? May I take that fish? I really like to care of those guys" response may have gotten you the betta without losing your job in the process. Those aren't aplenty these days.
> 
> Anyway, congrats anyway for the rescue. Another lucky betta that gets the sweet home he deserves.


I don't think he lost his job, just _that_ customers money.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I don't think he lost his job, just _that_ customers money.


Yes that is correct.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I say good for you Nick c:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

He has turned into the sweetest little fish, Not afraid of anything not eating shrimp.


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

NickAu said:


> No name as yet, However my wife said the next betta is divorce, Strange name for a Betta.


This is why im so glad my boyfriend has his ow hobby so i can let him get more video games and i can have all the fish i want. Alsi doesnt hurt that i own my own house lol.

And nice save 

Missina


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

He thinks hes a Loach.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He's so pretty now good Job!


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

hey nick good on you mate, how some people don't care about a animals life upsets me, well done for saving this poor bettas life.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Get Kuhli Loaches they said.
They are shy fish I was told.

I had to lower the water level a bit this Betta just loves to jump


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

If I could, I would kneel and kiss the ground you've walked on. Such a great story and ending! He's beautiful too. I also really want to know what that person was thinking and why he got the betta in the first place or how he came to having the betta.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Way to go beautiful betta so lucky. Sorry about job but he may be crawling back if system down too long.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have decided to call him Terror, Because he lives up to his name, Nothing in the tank is safe from him other than the plants, He hunts and eats shrimp, He attacks the snails, I cant even have a glass thermometer in the tank, Yes you guessed it he attacks that too, He attacks the siphon hose, He attacks my hand when I put it in the tank, He flares at friends who put their faces too close to the glass, he even flares at my finger. This is one cool betta a real killer.

I am not tapping on the glass or even touching it


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

He looks great and very nice tank. Lucky boy!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Silly bugger knocked the bit of sponge off the end of the hose then got caught by the suction. 

ouch


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> You have more control than I do, I probably would have beat him with that vase!
> You were supposed to have that Betta, talk about perfect timing.


I almost laughed out loud imagining this :lol: goodness why.

I digress; you're a saint, Nick. I have to hold myself back going to other people's homes and spotting a betta in terrible living conditions, but that dude was the lowest of low. You don't just dispatch a creature (especially as innocent as a betta) because it's 'boring' to you. 

He's beautiful, and I find it funny it started out as "he's the sweetest fish, doesn't attack anything" to "he attacks EVERYTHING" over the course of a few days :rofl:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I must stop teasing him.






PS
He is not afraid of me and readily takes food from my fingers, This is a game we play and when finished I always give him a treat Blood worm,


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

The injury he got on 07-05-2016 is completely healed.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

He is gorgeous. I'm happy he has adjusted so well and is so feisty!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Update on Terrors home.

He now lives with a BN pleco, Terror only harassed him for a few days and bit of a bit of tail

This is the actual light level in my tank, Can you spot the fish?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I saw him, there, to the right LOL.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a red male VT and he is always flaring wanting to attack my finger every time I put my finger close to the glass. Every time he sees me he is like ready to attack or something. I named him Lucifer. And your lil guy looks happy. Nice save!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Good on you for saving him,he is really beautiful.

What a total scumbag that 'person' is who wanted to flush him.


----------

